# UAC for XP?



## Blazixe (May 30, 2009)

Despite what people say about the UAC on Vista, i found it very useful. Not only did it help protect my computer but it kept my pesky, amateur "hacking" friends at bay. However my computer was not quite built for vista so i "downgraded" to XP. I was wondoring if anyone knew anything that could do the same thing as the UAC in Vista except for it's XP?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

suDown?

http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/2008/11/07/vista-uac-security-feature-in-windows-xp-with-sudown/

Glad to hear that at least some people appreciate the UAC. I hate it myself, but users of Linux are very familair with that type of thing and it does, in fact, improve security.

MS can't win in this arena. They get pulverized by users over insecurity and then those same users complain when they respond to their concerns by adding more security, like UAC. It can be turned off, or even customized.


----------



## Blazixe (May 30, 2009)

I already tried this and it didnt install right or something, it said it wasn't working or something, i forget now. and i used my admin account. :down:


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

How about SuRun? http://kay-bruns.de/wp/software/surun/

Heres a thread on another forum talking about SuRun. http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=196737


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Blazixe said:


> Despite what people say about the UAC on Vista, i found it very useful. Not only did it help protect my computer but it kept my pesky, amateur "hacking" friends at bay. However my computer was not quite built for vista so i "downgraded" to XP. I was wondoring if anyone knew anything that could do the same thing as the UAC in Vista except for it's XP?


Dear Blazixe,
This is not a direct answer to your post, but a few thoughts i would like to share with you.I would consider switching to XP from Vista an "upgrade" than otherwise.MS has done a bypass surgery with Windows 7. I use XP Pro and intrusion attacks take place everyday, but KIS blocks them. I hide behind TOR to mask and rotate the IP address and the spam messages to my Gmail have gone! Techguy gives me hell when i use the FF3 with TOR when i can open other websites with ease!

I personally felt uncomfortable with the UAC function in Vista till i read this article--http://netsecurity.about.com/od/quicktips/qt/UAC.htm.

I've since upgraded to XP and am pleased as punch! Best wishes.


----------

